# الموع الرسم لمعهد المنشآت البحرية



## mohamed diab (28 سبتمبر 2009)

ده الموقع الرسمى لمعهد المنشآت البحرية ببورسعيد

للافاده الموقع د لسه جديد يا جماعه

بس اشغل هيبدا مع بداية العام الدراسى الجديد

بس الموقع والمنتدى جامد ب محتاج لسه الطلبة والمشاركات 

http://www.timc-pstc.com/

http://www.timc-pstc.com/vb





:79::15::5::70:​


----------



## محمد عصام سعيد (5 ديسمبر 2009)

منورنا والله يامحمد
انا بحييك على المجهود اللى
بتعملو علشان المعهد
تقبل مرورى
جـــــــــــــــوبا
:78:​


----------



## ENG.MEDO 1 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

دايما سابقني كدا 
بجد تسلم ايدك علي المجهود دة ياميدو 
تقبل تحياتي 
ma7moud aldsouky​


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر جهد رائع وموقع رائع يفيد طبقه من مهنه المهندسين البحرين والفنيون الماهره .. شكرا لمجهوداتكم


----------



## هشام احمد غريب (8 ديسمبر 2009)

احب اعرفكم بنفسى انا خريج المعهد الفنى الصناعى للمنشات البحريه دفعه 2009
وانا عضو من اعضاء المنتدى
واحب اشكر الباش مهندس ماهر على معاونته لمنتدى المعهد
وانا ليه عضويه ف ملتقى المهندسين العرب من فتره طويله 
وبجد استفدت منه كتير
ولك منى فائق الاحترام​


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى العزيز هشام واهلا بيك فى منتدانا المهندين العرب .. نورت اخى الحبيب وان شاء الله سوف اخدم منتداكم ايضا بما يرضى ان شاء الله.


----------



## هشام احمد غريب (8 ديسمبر 2009)

متشكر لحضرتك ياباش مهندس وانا اول مره اكلم مع حضرتك ف القسم ده لانى بصراحه متواجد ف قسم الكهرباء ف الملتقى ده لانه تخصصى
وانا عضو ف المنتدى من شهر 4 العام الماضى 
وربنا يقدرنى واقدر انفع المسلمين اجمعين​


----------

